# Need your comments about Optimum D 240x500 Lathe



## esteam (Jul 9, 2008)

I want to buy this one 
http://www.optimum-machines.com/products/lathes/d-240-x-500-g/index.html

Is there anyone who use this machine. In my country, it's so hard to find many different brands or models for model engineering. So I can find Optimum and Sieg (C6 and others). I think Optimum is better than the other. Am I wrong?

Thanks for your help

Erdem


----------



## rake60 (Jul 9, 2008)

That is remarkably similar in appearance and specifications to the new
10 X 22 *Model G0602* being offered by Grizzly here in the USA.

I have no experience with it, but perhaps someone else here has.

Rick


----------



## kvom (Jul 9, 2008)

They definitely look similar in the photos. The Optimum claims to be made in Germany, and is quite a bit more expensive, esp. as things like the steady and follow rests are additional. Perhaps the Grizzly is a Chinese clone. I did notice a few differences such as speeds and the tailstock taper.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 9, 2008)

The Grizzly machines are usually Asia imports.
That one doesn't state it's country of origin.

International trade laws are kind of strange.

It used to to be based on the original source.

Then it became "Final Assembly In...."

And now it has dissolved to, we replaced that green knob with a red one,
so there for it was made here.

That does not make a lesser machine!
It does make it worth the market value of a machine manufactured 
in the country that had their hands on it last.
A poorly manufactured machine will NOT pass their quality control inspection!

That is where the difference can be found.


----------



## shred (Jul 9, 2008)

The Grizz 10x22 is fairly new here too, but seems to be getting some good press.


----------



## Florian (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Together

Optimum machines are also being produced in asia. Actually its the same as rake60 describes it for grizzly machines. 

In Germany, there are lots of people using this optimum lathe and they mostly are happy with it. 
But i also have read opposite oppinions about from users with higher claims to the quality. 

If you can manage to get a older lathe, perhaps something like a:
Schaublin, Neotor, Scintilla, Boley, Lorch, Mikron, Colchester, Myford, South Bend, Hardinge

In a good condition, you will have a lot more from one of these lathes than form a Optimum or Grizzly (My Oppinion). If you have found a machine, you should go and "test" it before buying it. (If the lathe saddle slides tight at one position, this is a sign of wear and the lathe should not be purchased unless you have the possibility to overhaul it)

Or a lathe like this one: http://tinyurl.com/6o2mcw 

Florian


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Jul 10, 2008)

The way I read the Optimum ad is that the speed control is made in Germany, not necesarily the whole lathe.

That said, if it is a clone it will probably be perfectly fine for what you wish to do.

As you live in Turkey I guess that the second hand options are limited and you have to go with a vendor that imports to your country.

I have no experience with a variable speed lathe however I think I have read that they may have torque issues at low speed. Also it would be worth checking what sort of spares service and dealer back up is available. 

Optimum seem to be a German version of Chester or Warco, UK companies who sell very similar machines.

I hope that this has been of some use.

Al


----------



## esteam (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you so much guys. It seems I don't have so much options in Turkey. Getting an other lathes is impossible. Except Sieg and Optimum. I'm searching for a while but I couldn't find yet.

As I learn today, Optimum 240x500 is out of stock too 

So I'm thinking to buy Optimum D 280x700. I did not decide yet. What a hard work :-\

Erdem


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 10, 2008)

I've just had a Warco WM280V-F delivered which is probably very similar to the optimum one. It will be a few more days until I can get it up and running so will let you know what it works like. Had a short test of it in the suppliers warehouse and its very quiet running. I went for this make as the Chester version does not have power cross feed and it seems Warco are better to deal with.

Jason


----------



## wdp67 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have one of those lathes and I am real happy with it! The speed control is made in Germany and the rest of it is made in china, but it is a really nice lathe.

Walt


----------



## Florian (Jul 10, 2008)

esteam  said:
			
		

> It seems I don't have so much options in Turkey.



Hi Erdem

Maybe you have a look at the turkish ebay homepage... 
With some luck you will find a lathe which is good for you. (ore something useful...)

Florian


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 10, 2008)

Well ................ I had a look at the Turkish ebay link ............ but stumbled at the first hurdle : ... (I don't speak Turkish) ......... not a lot turns up if you type in " LATHE"  ??? ............. Then again .......... if you type in "Milling Machine"  

Anyway ........... I can't help you much Erdem, but good luck in your search 8)



  CC


----------



## esteam (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you Jason, thank you Walt. You did help me so much with your comments.

Florian, thanx for your good wishes.

CC, If you want to know, LATHE equals "TORNA" in Turkish  or "TORNA TEZGAHI" you can use. But don't try, cause I did. And trying periodically. But no result.

Anyway. I think Florian is right. I will find my new lathe with some luck.

Erdem


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 11, 2008)

I have one of these also, however mine is called a Turner and is painted a different colour. My only comments are the quality of the gears. Needed a little 'adjustment' to get them running quietly. What I do like is the variable speed and its well worth fitting digital readouts. I was so impressed with the increase (from a very low point!!!)in accuracy achieved. Indeed through eBay I bought a set of DRO's from Singapore a lot cheaper than the UK for my milling machine. I wouldn't be without them.


----------



## serhat (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Erdem,

I have been using Optimum D180x300 vario(45kg) more than a year and very satisfied with the quality when compared to its price.
These machines are cheaper in Turkey than in Germany.They are made in China but not in SIEG factory but in RealBull.
I suggest you to check from a dealer named ALTUNEL HIRDAVAT.I may give you the contact name if you want.
&#304;mportant note:
The saddle and the compound rest of these machines do not match with SIEG made lathes so you can not use the DRO s offered for those machines.

 Brgds


----------



## esteam (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Serhat,

Thank you for your help. Actually I bought it already. I have Optimum D 280 x 700 lathe and BF20 V Milling Machine now. I use them for about 1 week and so satisfied. It's amazing to work with new machines. 

You can see them here:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist...a64358ad6a4cf482626b179a13976553&topic=2468.0

About DRO, I wanna talk to you about how I find DRO for Optimum in Istanbul.

Regards

Erdem


----------

